# What is it?



## Rookie (Apr 15, 2004)

Mixed in the comb with the capped honey and a few cells of clear liquid, is a few cells of much darker thicker looking stuff. Any thoughts what it might be?


----------



## chemistbert (Mar 4, 2004)

Benn feeding syrup?


----------



## Rookie (Apr 15, 2004)

Yes, just stopped about two weeks ago.


----------



## Scot Mc Pherson (Oct 12, 2001)

Clear stuff is probably your sugar syrup. If you taste it, it will taste like honey, but be quite flavorless other than the sweetness.


----------



## Rookie (Apr 15, 2004)

What about the thicker darker looking stuff?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Is it transparent or opaque? If it's liquid and transparent it's honey. If it's opaque and pasty it's pollen.


----------



## Scot Mc Pherson (Oct 12, 2001)

Or is its opaque and pasty, its brood so young you can't see the larve yet.

------------------
Scot Mc Pherson
Foundationless Small Cell Top Bar Hives
BeeWiki: http://linuxfromscratch.org/~scot/beewiki/


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Or is its opaque and pasty, its brood so young you can't see the larve yet.

But not darker looking...


----------



## Rookie (Apr 15, 2004)

It is dark brown and you can not see thru it.


----------



## Scot Mc Pherson (Oct 12, 2001)

Its probably honey that is being stored in brood combs. Not uncommon.


----------

